# This is getting out of hand



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll can call me a hater or whatever. I don't care. Went duck hunting on the south shoreline Saturday and there was a "blind" on every dang point and cove out there. Enough is enough. I think I'll try a get permanent blinds on public waters outlawed. May not work, but you never know till you try. I'm off my soap box!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Blinds built in public waters are open for public use on a first come, first served basis. Unfortunately, many of the people who build them don't see it that way, but they are dead wrong.

I don't see having to get a permit to build a blind on a certain location as the answer, because then the blind builder does have a degree of ownership in that location.

It might come down to outlawing all permanent blinds someday.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

That's my plan. Get rid of all of them!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

aquafowlr said:


> That's my plan. Get rid of all of them!


If I can't have it, nobody can. That's a great mindset right there!! I'm jus gonna take my ball and go home. But wait a minute, that's not your ball!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishtexx said:


> If I can't have it, nobody can. That's a great mindset right there!! I'm jus gonna take my ball and go home. But wait a minute, that's not your ball!!!


Yep, its everybody's ball. And if you set up just far enough away from one of those gaudy monstrocities in the grass to actually have some birds work better, the "owners" will come along shortly to climb in it and crowd YOU! Or, just start sky blasting to run the birds away because YOU are hunting too close to "THEIR" blind!
OR, you decide to use it and the owners come along and a peacing match ensues, followed by a fight.
Edit: ask me how I know this


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

100% in agreement that all the blinds should be demolished on public property!!!! The amount of friction they cause is ridiculous!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's illegal dumping and becomes a hazard...lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

There is plenty of public water get remote.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess some people just sit around all day trying to find something to gripe about. Lol. Come on man, just kill some ducks and stop stressing the small stuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowbird93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah there's a lot of blinds out there but its something everyone has to deal with... you'll find a way around it bub


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> I guess some people just sit around all day trying to find something to gripe about. Lol. Come on man, just kill some ducks and stop stressing the small stuff!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


for real!!!

I will say I don't think banning all blinds is the answer. personally I'd like to see it so that if blind builder shows up the "squatter" could hunt with blind builder or pack it up, much like wallisville. having built blinds before, I'd be ****** if I showed up and some one else was sitting in the blind if I took my hard earned money, blood and sweat to build. I understand this is completely legal for someone to sit in it and then refuse to leave, but come on. hypothetical situation- say I am hunting in a blind that I did not build (which is perfectly legal with exception to some lakes) and blind builder rolls up no matter the time, I would then ask if they wanted to hunt with us, if they say no then no problem, I'd start packing to leave. would it suck yes, but at the same time I didn't spend any time or money building blind nor the time to scout where to put blind. to me its just the right thing to do.

just my $.02

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> for real!!!
> 
> I will say I don't think banning all blinds is the answer. personally I'd like to see it so that if blind builder shows up the "squatter" could hunt with blind builder or pack it up, much like wallisville. having built blinds before, I'd be ****** if I showed up and some one else was sitting in the blind if I took my hard earned money, blood and sweat to build. I understand this is completely legal for someone to sit in it and then refuse to leave, but come on. hypothetical situation- say I am hunting in a blind that I did not build (which is perfectly legal with exception to some lakes) and blind builder rolls up no matter the time, I would then ask if they wanted to hunt with us, if they say no then no problem, I'd start packing to leave. would it suck yes, but at the same time I didn't spend any time or money building blind nor the time to scout where to put blind. to me its just the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


2nd to the last sentence. I put in plenty of time scouting and hunt public waters exclusively. Have hunted these waters for 24 years. 
Now.....you tell me....who has more "right" to those waters. The enterprising 24 year old that prefers to hunt comfy and just recently discovered the "spot" and builds a blind. Or, the 24 year veteran that discovered it 18 years ago and chooses to "hunt hard" and NOT build a blind, but, instead, get natural to increase his odds of enticing more birds into his spread?
You see where I'm going here?:headknock:


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

My layout blind cost more than most of these blinds LOL. Been hunting this spot for ten years. Now some yahoo builds a blind there so I'm supposed to just move along. I know we have a crab trap clean up in February. My have to have a blind clean up too.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> 2nd to the last sentence. I put in plenty of time scouting and hunt public waters exclusively. Have hunted these waters for 24 years.
> Now.....you tell me....who has more "right" to those waters. The enterprising 24 year old that prefers to hunt comfy and just recently discovered the "spot" and builds a blind. Or, the 24 year veteran that discovered it 18 years ago and chooses to "hunt hard" and NOT build a blind, but, instead, get natural to increase his odds of enticing more birds into his spread?
> You see where I'm going here?:headknock:


good point.. I guess there really is no real answer..

what about the guy who builds a blind in said spot that you have been hunting for umpteen # of years for the soul purpose of getting young kids/grandpa/dad out in a duck blind... would you be ok with it then?

thing is there has to be give and take, I do know that all these ******* matches between hunters is not working, nor the way to get to a solution.

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So just because some guy rolls up at shooting time and declares that you are in his blind you are gonna pack up???? How do you know he isn't just a yahoo lying his tail off???? There is no way to know. IMO, the first guy there hunts there that round. Period. 

Times sure have changed. I remember when we had permanent boat blind in the middle of Robb's Lake on Livingston. I was out there several years ago and there was a blind less than 300 yds apart all the way around the lake.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> good point.. I guess there really is no real answer..
> 
> what about the guy who builds a blind in said spot that you have been hunting for umpteen # of years for the soul purpose of getting young kids/grandpa/dad out in a duck blind... would you be ok with it then?
> 
> ...


Well? What's "the give"???
I can come up with a myriad of excuses to build a blind and lay claim to an area. Especially those that may tug on someone's heart in an attempt to provoke a goodhearted concession that would put me where I want to be.
Truth is, I have more "spots" to hunt on my home waters than years of age. Meaning, if I roll up to my chosen area for the day and someone's beat me to it, I'm moving on to the next best place on my list according to conditions. I would expect the same from my fellow outdoorsman. I may, however, expect too much with todays breed of hunters.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm glad the areas I hunt don't allow permanent blinds. Lord it would be a war zone out there.

Public = First come first serve



aquafowlr said:


> My layout blind cost more than most of these blinds LOL. Been hunting this spot for ten years. Now some yahoo builds a blind there so I'm supposed to just move along. I know we have a crab trap clean up in February. My have to have a blind clean up too.


Do you use it in the marsh? I have been considering spending the $ on one for the areas I hunt. I've never sat or hunted in one though.


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

That's why I make the long run to west bay. Only one blind out there that I've come across. Too many times have I gotten into a "public" blind and had some guy tell me to leave. One time I was with a guide who even called the game warden out. Or I set up in the grass in the dark only to see a boat pull up on the other side of the cove to a blind I didn't see and toss his decoys out alongside mine.

It's just the type of entitlement we have to deal with in today's society as well as a population to big for the small amount of public land. I have no answer either so I just shrug my shoulders, move on, and take it out on the next flock I see.


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> So just because some guy rolls up at shooting time and declares that you are in his blind you are gonna pack up???? How do you know he isn't just a yahoo lying his tail off???? There is no way to know. IMO, the first guy there hunts there that round. .


I've stuck it out before because I knew who actually built the blind, dang yahoo parked his boat 5 feet from my farthest decoy and sat there! Ruined the day. Sometimes people just suck!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Well? What's "the give"???
> I can come up with a myriad of excuses to build a blind and lay claim to an area. Especially those that may tug on someone's heart in an attempt to provoke a goodhearted concession that would put me where I want to be.
> Truth is, I have more "spots" to hunt on my home waters than years of age. Meaning, if I roll up to my chosen area for the day and someone's beat me to it, I'm moving on to the next best place on my list according to conditions. I would expect the same from my fellow outdoorsman. I may, however, expect too much with todays breed of hunters.


100% agree with you and that was my point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been hunting East Matty a lot for 10 years now and always built 2 blinds in the bay. We always went early so we hardly ever lost our spots to other parties. I have noticed a large increase in the amount of blinds in the last 2 years so I didn't build any this year. I bought one of those remote blinds that you set up and take down. This way you can scout out the areas of the bay and marsh and hunt them at will. Having a permanent blind only limits you to that same area. I also got sick of killing redheads only.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What blind did you get, wennis1?

I'm OK with temporary blinds that are removed after the season, need to have something like a crab trap cleanup for these things though. 

I'm not OK with the idea that whomever builds the blinds seems to think they now own public property in a 100 yard radius around it. The fact that in some places there's a blind every 50 yards you can't help but setup near a blind somewhere, then when you do somebody always seems to show up and ignore your flashlight and sets up right next to you because it's their spot afterall.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I think there might be a freak lightening storm that happens to strike most of the duck blinds on the coast soon


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Heck I build big, pretty, comfy blinds all over the place just to keep the Barneys happy. That way they go hunt the taco stand and stay away from my good spots blended in the natural cover.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It is out of hand but I don't know a solution. I can't make myself hunt someone else blind. The scouting excuse is BS when everywhere you scout there is a blind. Half of them between AP and Port A have decoys around them all the time. A lot are unguided hunts where the air boat just drops people off at all the blinds for a fee.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

At one time I was of the mind set to never ever hunt a blind someone else built without them giving me permission. Nowdays, I no longer give a rats arse who built it. Every point in the bay has a blind built on it. I hunt during the week and they are all vacant with the exception of maybe one or two on the entire south shoreline. So I have my pick of whatever blinds I want to hunt.

Last year it got very interesting when a youngster pulled up in a Boston Whaler, as close as he could get. Then he waded into the speread I just finished putting out. He layed a claim to the blind my wife just got through arranging our gear. I thought it was comical he would lay claim to the blind. It was comical right up until he pointed that boney arse finger at me and warned me others were coming out to the blind and would be leaving at any cost.

I think even though he was young he was not too stupid to recognize pure D Red Blooded American rage. There was no way I was going to catch him as he was walking on water on his way out. I am not one to get into a physical confrontation over a blind, you can have it. It is a whole different ball game when you threaten my wife. I don't have to type on a public forum what men are capable of when you threaten force upon our wives.

The kid worked for a guide service. The guide service was stickered all over the blind. I heard through the grapevine word got back to the outfitter. I am sure the outfitter knows the drill.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

quackersmacker said:


> I think there might be a freak lightening storm that happens to strike most of the duck blinds on the coast soon


that must be some serious freak lightening, considering we have concrete blinds.. bahahahaha:dance::dance:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

BigGarwood said:


> Heck I build big, pretty, comfy blinds all over the place just to keep the Barneys happy. That way they go hunt the taco stand and stay away from my good spots blended in the natural cover.


hahahaha now thats an awesome idea!! lmao!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> I'm glad the areas I hunt don't allow permanent blinds. Lord it would be a war zone out there.
> 
> Public = First come first serve
> 
> Do you use it in the marsh? I have been considering spending the $ on one for the areas I hunt. I've never sat or hunted in one though.


How much longer is season open? You can borrow mine to try out for the rest of the season Jeremy. I love it for just about any application except deep water


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I love my layout! Hide just about anywhere. And move to the birds. Even my daughter likes em!


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Dang it. How do you flip these dang pics?


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Dang it! How do you flip pics on this thing?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I take my blind in and out with me. Once I started hunting horizontal, my success rate on non-redheads went way up.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> It is out of hand but I don't know a solution. I can't make myself hunt someone else blind. The scouting excuse is BS when everywhere you scout there is a blind. Half of them between AP and Port A have decoys around them all the time. A lot are unguided hunts where the air boat just drops people off at all the blinds for a fee.


No way to burn those blinds down either. They are cement blinds sunk in. Same guide has 32 of them between aransas and rockport. I got invited to go on one of these unguided hunts. I went as I was not paying for it. Pretty ridiculous to pay that much to get dropped off at a blind and use decoys that have been left out all season long. If it wasnt for him riding around in his air boat, I doubt there would have been any birds killed. Good thing for the Baileys and coffee or it would have been a waste of a morning.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yep, South Texas duck club or some BS


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

whats the laws on removing blinds that you didnt build. there are several abandoned blinds i always run by that are falling apart. always thought about bringing a chainsaw fishing with me and cutting them down at the ground and hauling the rest back.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

I guided out of Corpus for 6 years I hunted Natural Cover or Temporary Blinds 80-90% of the time depending on the season. I still do the same thing when I hunt with friends nowadays and will my entire life.

When the birds get this far south they have been shot at by every barney with the ability to put a few pieces of plywood together. Unless you have a blind that is brushed up to mimic the surroundings and has been added to as the season progresses your success rate on shooting limits will plummet as the season wears on. The puddlers on the coast are COLLEGE EDUCATED.

It amazes me how many people still waste their time building blinds instead of buying layouts or putting together a well brushed boat blind.

:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 6 blinds on the coast all within 2 hours from Houston. I have a note in each if them that reads "This blind was built by ........... I'm usually here by 530 if I'm not here enjoy the blind there's a marker attached to the wall let me know what you shot and what day. If I get here and your here I fully understand you have as much of a right to hunt it as I do but would prefer you to leave or if possible hunt with us. Enjoy your hunt" I have never had a single issue with anyone I have pulled up 2 times when people were there and 1 hunted with us and the other said I saw your note well head down the shoreline. I maintain my blinds yearly and fix what's needed so they don't become eyesores on the bay. Just relax and hunt carry some extra cover with you if people are In your spots. Or like said above hunt layouts which I do a lot as well depends where birds wanna be. Blinds are for when curtain sissy buddies wanna hunt or my wife or you get siblings wanna go. Or for the days when you want a comfortable hunt. Good luck out there and have fun. 

Straights shooting my friends.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I take my blind in and out with me. Once I started hunting horizontal, my success rate on non-redheads went way up.


What is that? Looks nice.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> I have 6 blinds on the coast all within 2 hours from Houston. I have a note in each if them that reads "This blind was built by ........... I'm usually here by 530 if I'm not here enjoy the blind there's a marker attached to the wall let me know what you shot and what day. If I get here and your here I fully understand you have as much of a right to hunt it as I do but would prefer you to leave or if possible hunt with us. Enjoy your hunt" I have never had a single issue with anyone I have pulled up 2 times when people were there and 1 hunted with us and the other said I saw your note well head down the shoreline. I maintain my blinds yearly and fix what's needed so they don't become eyesores on the bay. Just relax and hunt carry some extra cover with you if people are In your spots. Or like said above hunt layouts which I do a lot as well depends where birds wanna be. Blinds are for when curtain sissy buddies wanna hunt or my wife or you get siblings wanna go. Or for the days when you want a comfortable hunt. Good luck out there and have fun.
> 
> Straights shooting my friends.


That looks like a great plan you got there. Your potential confrontations should be minimal, at least with somewhat level headed hunters. Well done, and good shooting!:brew:


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

JFolm said:


> What is that? Looks nice.


Believe it is this.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...rtail-Predator-XL-Portable-Pit-Blind&i=425952


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bigfly55 said:


> Believe it is this.
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...rtail-Predator-XL-Portable-Pit-Blind&i=425952


Thanks. I wonder how well it floats? Looks like the sides are only 12" tall.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I take my blind in and out with me. Once I started hunting horizontal, my success rate on non-redheads went way up.


Doc, you cover it up with anything or just hunt in it like that?



Fishtexx said:


> That looks like a great plan you got there. Your potential confrontations should be minimal, at least with somewhat level headed hunters. Well done, and good shooting!:brew:


Of course there won't be any confrontations, he's the blind builder. Only the builder of the blind can cause a confrontation unless something really weird goes down.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bigfly55 said:


> Believe it is this.
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...rtail-Predator-XL-Portable-Pit-Blind&i=425952


fyi, Cabelas has it way cheaper and might get $5 shipping on it as well.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Which blind owners would like my invoices for damaged props and gelcoat repair?

Funny how everybody fights over those **** blinds, then come February, nobody wants to claim them to take them down.

Outlaw them.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the key word here is public. Maybe if you get too cold you can make a bonfire?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

The Layout Sled is the Predator (Reg, not XL. 30#) by Beavertail. The XL was a little too wide for my taste (couldn't load it good on my little boat).

The Layout Boat is the Phantom by Otter (55#). 

I love both. I find the Phantom a little more useful for all around duck hunting, but the Predator has a real niche when it comes to coastal hunting, dealing with tide changes, and keeping you out of the sand.

We do not cover up with any additional camo. Between camo waders (or tan stocking foots when hunting on sand), camo jacket, and a facemask; additional camo is unnecessary. Taping the sleds is needed IMO, as it allows the mud to stick to the sled better, which helps with glare and shadows. The seld WILL float a dog, but not a man. The boat has a capacity of something like 380#, and is a cat hull, so you can shoot kneeling at 90 degrees and not flip (I do it all the time).


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> I have 6 blinds on the coast all within 2 hours from Houston. I have a note in each if them that reads "This blind was built by ........... I'm usually here by 530 if I'm not here enjoy the blind there's a marker attached to the wall let me know what you shot and what day. If I get here and your here I fully understand you have as much of a right to hunt it as I do but would prefer you to leave or if possible hunt with us. Enjoy your hunt" I have never had a single issue with anyone I have pulled up 2 times when people were there and 1 hunted with us and the other said I saw your note well head down the shoreline. I maintain my blinds yearly and fix what's needed so they don't become eyesores on the bay. Just relax and hunt carry some extra cover with you if people are In your spots. Or like said above hunt layouts which I do a lot as well depends where birds wanna be. Blinds are for when curtain sissy buddies wanna hunt or my wife or you get siblings wanna go. Or for the days when you want a comfortable hunt. Good luck out there and have fun.
> 
> Straights shooting my friends.


I helped put one of those blinds in! Wish I could have hunted it this season but this crazy north wind weve been having lately is killing me! And to the person that said theres no duck blinds in west bay, youve obviously never been in the back of greens lake! Haha looks like trinity bay with all the duck blinds

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Castin-N-Blastin (Mar 29, 2011)

Those big blinds are "highly flammable"


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

AvianQuest said:


> Blinds built in public waters are open for public use on a first come, first served basis. Unfortunately, many of the people who build them don't see it that way, but they are dead wrong.
> 
> I don't see having to get a permit to build a blind on a certain location as the answer, because then the blind builder does have a degree of ownership in that location.
> 
> It might come down to outlawing all permanent blinds someday.


Don't cabin owners in the lower laguna madre have permits? What is the difference?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> I helped put one of those blinds in! Wish I could have hunted it this season but this crazy north wind weve been having lately is killing me! And to the person that said theres no duck blinds in west bay, youve obviously never been in the back of greens lake! Haha looks like trinity bay with all the duck blinds
> 
> *keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


 So when are yall planning on taking them down?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> So when are yall planning on taking them down?


Umm never? Our blinds are pretty much brand new and are dry and cozy and way back in the marshes, and if you read what letsgofishbro posted, theres a sign in every blind that states that its a blind on public water so feel free to hunt it as long as you dont trash it and clean up after yourself so others can enjoy it, plus you would need a pretty shallow running boat to get to them, pretty much RFL or shoal cat territory, so its not like your going to go burning a shoreline somewhere and have to deviate from your run to avoid hitting it, where abouts do you fish anyways? Maybe I could set up a blind for you? 

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> The Layout Sled is the Predator (Reg, not XL. 30#) by Beavertail. The XL was a little too wide for my taste (couldn't load it good on my little boat).
> 
> The Layout Boat is the Phantom by Otter (55#).
> 
> ...


I have used layout blinds, but have had problems seeing over the cover in front or on the side of me...maybe I am not at a dramatic enough angle to see. In those sleds, can you get a pretty good view infront as well on the sides without sitting straight up?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Aggiechick said:


> I have used layout blinds, but have had problems seeing over the cover in front or on the side of me...maybe I am not at a dramatic enough angle to see. In those sleds, can you get a pretty good view infront as well on the sides without sitting straight up?


Absolutly. It's like hunting while laying on your couch. My problem with layout blinds is three fold. 1) they get heavy when they get wet 2) they don't last more than a few years in salt water or rough use, and 3) I also have a tough time seeing with the flappers shut (or even getting the flappers to shut with my big ole belly).

Now a layout blind will definitely excel when hunting in an open crop field, but when I can hide the sled down in the salt grass and water, it vanishes. Plus they are stackable.

The real caveat is to NOT stomp your grass down. Create a single trail that you use for ingress and egress, and your spot will stay productive all season long.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> Umm never? Our blinds are pretty much brand new and are dry and cozy and way back in the marshes, and if you read what letsgofishbro posted, theres a sign in every blind that states that its a blind on public water so feel free to hunt it as long as you dont trash it and clean up after yourself so others can enjoy it, plus you would need a pretty shallow running boat to get to them, pretty much RFL or shoal cat territory, so its not like your going to go burning a shoreline somewhere and have to deviate from your run to avoid hitting it, where abouts do you fish anyways? Maybe I could set up a blind for you?
> 
> *keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


If you can get to them, so can everyone else. High tide? Oh, why not, lets throw some navigational hazards all about so others can dodge them or damage their boats.

They aren't that far back in the marshes if they are public. 9 months out of the year, they are everyone else's problem, right? When you get tired of hunting them, you will just go build 10 other ones and leave the originals there to be an eyesore and lower unit catcher.

The rest of us sure appreciate your fine gift.

I have no problem with the blinds per say, I have a problem with them not being removed after the season. You can jump from blind to blind in Jack's Pocket and never get your toes wet. When a hurricane blows through during the summer, it destroys all the platforms and just leaves a maze of 2x4s and Tposts for other boaters to have to deal with.

Outlaw them all.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Doc, 

Where did you buy yours at?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is one of the blinds we put in and took a pic of as we were brushing it in, notice its on land and not in the water? Just like all our other blinds, Unless your running an airboat you have nothing to worry about, have a great day sir  and watch out for those duck blinds! I heard they jump right out in front of ya while your cruisin in the boat! Those bastards, duck hunters should just quit duck hunting and take up fishing just like every other potlicking 2cooler on here and gripe about dead fish on the dock, or bowfishing black drum, I guess us duck hunters just suck, better go hang up my calls and gun 









*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a single one of my blinds is in the water. At the end if the season I will I brush them as so the wind doesn't have as much of an effect on them and them next year I will re brush them. As for your boat unless your running on top of all the marsh grass on a bull tide or runnin an airboat my boat won't be a problem for you. Don't assume all blinds are problems. I very conscientious of where I out my blind I have destroyed more then a few props on abandoned duck blinds. But hey here's an idea lets get together one weekend and go remove all the old duck blinds. Me and my buddies who hunt all my blinds will have a weekend next year where we brush them all. So let's make a weekend where we all go out and pick up old broke down duck blinds. I can guarantee all my available friends will be out there. Wonder who else will all show up.



Backwater1 said:


> If you can get to them, so can everyone else. High tide? Oh, why not, lets throw some navigational hazards all about so others can dodge them or damage their boats.
> 
> They aren't that far back in the marshes if they are public. 9 months out of the year, they are everyone else's problem, right? When you get tired of hunting them, you will just go build 10 other ones and leave the originals there to be an eyesore and lower unit catcher.
> 
> ...


Not


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Not a single one of my blinds is in the water. At the end if the season I will I brush them as so the wind doesn't have as much of an effect on them and them next year I will re brush them. As for your boat unless your running on top of all the marsh grass on a bull tide or runnin an airboat my boat won't be a problem for you. Don't assume all blinds are problems. I very conscientious of where I out my blind I have destroyed more then a few props on abandoned duck blinds. But hey here's an idea lets get together one weekend and go remove all the old duck blinds. Me and my buddies who hunt all my blinds will have a weekend next year where we brush them all. So let's make a weekend where we all go out and pick up old broke down duck blinds. I can guarantee all my available friends will be out there. Wonder who else will all show up.
> 
> Not


Make sure you bring the soap box in case some of the people off here want to go  haha ill help ya jon

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

If yall's blinds are on dry ground, then why are you worried about other people hunting them?

Dry ground = Private Ground

All blinds are one in the same. If one is legal, they are all legal. You guys know exactly what I am talking about. That pocket is littered with trash because of people who leave their duck blinds to rot. Yours could be the exception to the rule, but it doesn't matter because the next guy would build one slap dab in the middle of the channel with 50 T-posts.

No sense in pretending there is not an epidemic on the Texas Gulf Coast with duck hunters leaving their abandoned structures to ruin. Its a black eye on the waterfowling community and nothing more than littering. Just like everywhere else, clean up after yourself. Feel free to trash your own yard, not everyone else's.

Get on out there and clean it up. Best way is to burn every one of them down, new and old, on a good strong north wind. Treat them all the same.

PS brushing a blind causes it to catch more wind. I wouldn't waste my time. Leave it bare bones. Its not the wind that gets it anyway, its the tidal surge and battering of waves. Nothing will prevent the water from destroying it.


Anybody have 10ft of palmetto leaves that I can camo my soap box up with?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I just said lets all very together and take them together. I'm all for it. Forget burning them then somehow some marsh is going to burn and the marsh hasn't recovered from the drought. Sawzall or chainsaw and some gloves. Pull the 4x4's out and do it right I'm serious let's do it when it gets warmer. I'm all for it and conserving the areas and bays for fishing as well as duck hunting. And I means at the end of the season I will de brush my blinds and remove the brush so they don't catch as much wind and also no in all spots where my blinds are on land or marsh grass it's all public.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

letsgofishbro said:


> I just said lets all very together and take them together. I'm all for it. Forget burning them then somehow some marsh is going to burn and the marsh hasn't recovered from the drought. Sawzall or chainsaw and some gloves. Pull the 4x4's out and do it right I'm serious let's do it when it gets warmer. I'm all for it and conserving the areas and bays for fishing as well as duck hunting. And I means at the end of the season I will de brush my blinds and remove the brush so they don't catch as much wind and also no in all spots where my blinds are on land or marsh grass it's all public.


 Can't argue with that. Catch it on a strong north wind in early spring and cut the posts flush. Gotta have an airboat to get in there under those conditions.

I had a blind in yalls area when I was a young buck and it got burnt to the ground. I have to admit, it was a very efficient way of getting rid of it lol


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

See I would prefer to remove all wood from the mud because what happens when your running skinny and accidentally hit that 4x4"
That's 2ft long down in the mud. Bye bye prop possibly lower unit. That's why I say remove them all. Already talking to a few buddies were going to start this in march-April timeframe. Will post a thread about it when the time comes. Well make the bays and Marsh a little cleaner and safer for everyone who doesn't like it one old abandoned duck blind at a time.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Backwater1 said:


> If you can get to them, so can everyone else. High tide? Oh, why not, lets throw some navigational hazards all about so others can dodge them or damage their boats.
> 
> They aren't that far back in the marshes if they are public. 9 months out of the year, they are everyone else's problem, right? When you get tired of hunting them, you will just go build 10 other ones and leave the originals there to be an eyesore and lower unit catcher.
> 
> ...


Wow. I dont have any blinds on public land and do not hunt anybody elses either. But you are seriously picking a fight here and for no good reason. This guy is responsible about building and maintaining his blinds and even leaves a note giving his blessing to hunt his blinds (even though they can anyway). His blinds are on land and he maintains them year round. Get over it and stop trying to be an internet tough guy....people like you puzzle me. What kind of rush do you get from acting like a **** on a forum. Get a life

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anybody here run out of Long Island Bayou? It's a Gauntlet. The maintained ones don't bother me. It's the abandoned ones that do. There are plenty around that area that need the torch. I'm all for it.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Major29 said:


> Wow. I dont have any blinds on public land and do not hunt anybody elses either. But you are seriously picking a fight here and for no good reason. This guy is responsible about building and maintaining his blinds and even leaves a note giving his blessing to hunt his blinds (even though they can anyway). His blinds are on land and he maintains them year round. Get over it and stop trying to be an internet tough guy....people like you puzzle me. What kind of rush do you get from acting like a **** on a forum. Get a life
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


 You are totally lost kid. I could care less who hunts what. Duke it out before LST on who gets to hunt the big box. I am talking about the thousands of Tposts, 2x4s and landscaping timbers that litter our waterways that no one ever removes, they just keep adding and adding and adding more hazards.

For every blind on land, there are 100 left rotting out in the middle of our bay systems. If you haven't noticed that, then you spend too much time behind your computer screen.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

letsgofishbro said:


> See I would prefer to remove all wood from the mud because what happens when your running skinny and accidentally hit that 4x4"
> That's 2ft long down in the mud. Bye bye prop possibly lower unit. That's why I say remove them all. Already talking to a few buddies were going to start this in march-April timeframe. Will post a thread about it when the time comes. Well make the bays and Marsh a little cleaner and safer for everyone who doesn't like it one old abandoned duck blind at a time.


I agree, but physically, I don't think you could pull most of those 4x4s out of there. It would take a whole whole whole lot of effort.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Theres a few spots I like to hunt and have been doing so for years along the south shore line now theres blinds there... So if some guy showed up after I got all my stuff out I'm either expected to leave or allow him to hunt with me? 

If theres a spot light shinning at you from a spot that means you were beat there move along and wake up earlier next time its real simple.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

just roll up a END LST, camp, an yer golden...
maybe need a double-wide plywood shack and twice the palm fronds...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW!!!! You guys sent this thread into a tailspin over night...

You can litter the bays with duck blinds but you can't kill sea grass with your prop........


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

and apparently people think you can privatize an area of public land by building a blind on it.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

make law state no permanent structures allowed. and no use of fasteners including nails and boards etc. what happened to the old set up a few local sets of brush around you and conceal?


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I like the idea of removing old blinds. Anything over 7 days would be considered old to me. Never thought of using a chainsaw. Thanks for the idea. And for the blinds on land. What if I wanted to hunt there without a big blind in my way?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Literally I swear nothing makes you people happy. If all that stuff bothers you get a duck lease. If not hop in the blinds and hunt or go elsewhere. Done trying to discuss stuff with y'all because nothing will make y'all happy. Good day


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

seriously guys ? its the same old talk every year......oh were gonna tear all the permanent blinds down or burn em or whatever, and all it amounts to is talk, yall aint gonna do ****, I wish yall would tear em down, i dont use permanent blinds, but all yall do is *****, if you are gonna do it then do it and quit threatening to do it, get after it or shut up already lmao ! God somebody haad to finally say it lmao


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

While you are out there burning and pillaging the bay could you also pick up all the abandoned crab traps? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So its your way or the highway so to speak?



letsgofishbro said:


> Literally I swear nothing makes you people happy. If all that stuff bothers you get a duck lease. If not hop in the blinds and hunt or go elsewhere. Done trying to discuss stuff with y'all because nothing will make y'all happy. Good day


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Literally I swear nothing makes you people happy. If all that stuff bothers you get a duck lease. If not hop in the blinds and hunt or go elsewhere. Done trying to discuss stuff with y'all because nothing will make y'all happy. Good day


What bothers me is if I get to a public spot to hunt you think that since you built a blind there you have ultimate access to it all year and I either gotta hunt with you or move on. I really don't care weather theres blinds built or not, but if (insert your name) beats you there it should be understood among all public hunters that that is (insert your name)'s blind for the morning. I don't mean that as a threat to anyone and me personally if you come at me yelling one morning about it im not gonna get violent or yell back about all ill do is call the game warden... carry on.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

How 'bout the guys that want to build blinds get a lease and build them on PRIVATE property? Then you'd never hear a word from me. Don't worry it's not going to be " all talk" EastMatagorda is going to be blind free this year.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

aquafowlr said:


> How 'bout the guys that want to build blinds get a lease and build them on PRIVATE property? Then you'd never hear a word from me. *Don't worry it's not going to be " all talk" EastMatagorda is going to be blind free this year.*


hahahahahahahahaha.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... we need a pig with wings smile deal


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah yeah, do it ! I bet you wont ! Ive been hearing that for 25 yrs, aint happened yet lmao, talk talk talk, make sure u get all of em when you do


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I better write this down and date it, Ill remind you in about 7 months and see if the blinds are still there lol


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pep talk. Shouldn't be to hard. Take out one or two every time I go fishing. Shouldn't take to long.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

get all of em, even the ones in the back lakes or we wont believe you


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

You guys are a bunch of tittybabies I swear, we talk about going to salvage old blinds and make is safer and cleaner in the bays and some of you still got a stick up yourass for some reason, but those people talkin**** won't be out there when we do the cleanup, watch, im ready John, let me know when









*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lmao!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

^Tom Tom strikes again^


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lmao now that's some sheet right there


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> ^Tom Tom strikes again^


And here we go one of the titty babies acting like he wasn't whining and posting his opinion not a few hours ago


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

ak said:


> And here we go one of the titty babies acting like he wasn't whining and posting his opinion not a few hours ago


Hey go read the whole thread keyboard bandit. Not once did I complain.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> I have 6 blinds on the coast all within 2 hours from Houston. I have a note in each if them that reads "This blind was built by ........... I'm usually here by 530 if I'm not here enjoy the blind there's a marker attached to the wall let me know what you shot and what day. If I get here and your here I fully understand you have as much of a right to hunt it as I do but would prefer you to leave or if possible hunt with us. Enjoy your hunt" I have never had a single issue with anyone I have pulled up 2 times when people were there and 1 hunted with us and the other said I saw your note well head down the shoreline. I maintain my blinds yearly and fix what's needed so they don't become eyesores on the bay. Just relax and hunt carry some extra cover with you if people are In your spots. Or like said above hunt layouts which I do a lot as well depends where birds wanna be. Blinds are for when curtain sissy buddies wanna hunt or my wife or you get siblings wanna go. Or for the days when you want a comfortable hunt. Good luck out there and have fun.
> 
> Straights shooting my friends.


Something about how you want me to leave if you show up that just strikes me wrong.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Something about showing up to a spot that you like to hunt that you find has magically grown and blind and next thing you know some a hole shows up talking loud and threatening you that makes you feel a little more strongly about this subject I guess


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Nope would never make anyone leave not would I try. Hence the note in the blind ahead of time. If they don't wanna move or join I will go far enough away to not disturb their hunt and find somewhere else to hunt. I will be the first to leave. If someone shined a light I wouldn't even go there. But neither time someone has been in my blinds did they shine a light at me. Few years back I was in someone else's blind they showed up cursing and yelling and screaming tried to make us leave. We did then the GW came and visited them while we hunted a few hundred yards away.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Then you know what I'm referring to. 

Straight shooting bro


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I challage everyone to document the demise of said blinds. Before and after pics should do. I'll do my part. Will you do yours?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

aquafowlr said:


> I challage everyone to document the demise of said blinds. Before and after pics should do. I'll do my part. Will you do yours?


Probably not. I'm allergic to gunfire....it makes my heart stop.: headknock:


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Is it legal to burn them just curious?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

ak said:


> Is it legal to burn them just curious?


 I know the state burns them on inland lakes. I would imagine as long as you didn't damage any private property in the process, then it would be legal. I would suggest a north wind or whatever direction is not going towards the marsh though. Probably be best to rip the brush off of it to reduce floating embers. Only problem would be then you would need to use an accelerate to catch the actual structure and that would definitely not be legal over water due to spillage.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

How often are you blind owners using these things anyway? Saw where somebody said they had 6 blinds? The season is only 12 weeks total.

The giant ones in Bulkhead Cove that have been there forever used to be in use almost every day, but not so much anymore. Most I see are empty after the first 2 weekends.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 6 blinds I hunt 5 days a week during season and have about 15 buddies who all hunt my blinds as well. I built them all in my garage and me and different buddies have out them all out and maintain them as a group. I see 3-4 weekly and they all get hunted every week once or twice just depends where the birds are.



Backwater1 said:


> How often are you blind owners using these things anyway? Saw where somebody said they had 6 blinds? The season is only 12 weeks total.
> 
> The giant ones in Bulkhead Cove that have been there forever used to be in use almost every day, but not so much anymore. Most I see are empty after the first 2 weekends.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

As for the legality of burning new in use good blinds I don't know. I'm all for removal of the old worn down blinds and random blind frames. That's just wrong someone put money time and effort into making those and they use those. Gotcha some people don't like them but it's completely legal and not everyone just lets theirs go to ****. I would be pizzed off if I woke and and drive to the ramp and rode out to one of my blinds and it was burned down. That's just not the way to go about it. What happens if your burning a blind on a marsh island or up on the land and you catch the already disappearing marsh grass on fire? What then? Now your just ruining the land you use to harvest your game. Makes zero sense.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

oh no whoa whoa !! dont start spliting hairs now, you said it would b blind free next year, now yall just wanna tear 2 or 3 down and say yall did something lol, I hear a lot of talk as usual but well see next year, the prrof is in the pudding, get all of em, yall were griping about there being blinds on every point so you gotta get the old ones and the new ones, dont start backing out now !!


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

You obviously aren't paying attention. I said one or two every time I go fishing. I'm pretty sure ill go fishing more than once. But good try stirring the pot. Lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I talked the GW this morning and he told me I could burn them all down this summer if I wanted to.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

well see i guess, I hear the wind blowing but I dont see the trees moving, now you gotta get em all, you cant come back and say " well that one looked new or it was too hard to tear down, or it wouldnt burn all the way, or it was to hard to get to " we want before and after pics too......I hope yall do it and prove me wrong, hopefully you are a man of your word


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

awally said:


> oh no whoa whoa !! dont start spliting hairs now, you said it would b blind free next year, now yall just wanna tear 2 or 3 down and say yall did something lol, I hear a lot of talk as usual but well see next year, the prrof is in the pudding, get all of em, yall were griping about there being blinds on every point so you gotta get the old ones and the new ones, dont start backing out now !!


Did someone say pudding?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I said he said I could...Trust me, I have a lot of better things to do,... I dont even hunt another mans blind much less burn it down.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just make sure it is burnt all the way to the mud. Pointless if you leave half burnt 4x4s at the water level. And Tposts won't burn, so you gotta yank those out.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

ak said:


> Something about how you want me to leave if you show up that just strikes me wrong.


Agreed. If someone is there first, you should just move on. At worst, ask if you can hunt with them.

It is public water they are hunting and should be first come, first serve.

Regardless of whether there is a blind in place.


----------



## Dane-gerous (Jul 15, 2011)

If you gonna burn em den do it big den.


----------

